# Keep St. Augustine out of my Bermuda



## wolfie (May 20, 2018)

Hello all,

This is my first post as I just joined. My lovely neighbor decided to put St Augustine in her front yard last year and now obviously it is creeping into my bermuda.

I have been hand pulling the stringers and mowing low. Any tips on keeping the St Augustine out? Also, I just purchased a Tru-cut reel mower to take my bermuda down to below an inch, hoping this helps.

Chris


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

MSMA herbicide will kill the St Aug in your Bermuda. Reel cutting Bermuda sub 1" will stunt the St Aug as it does not like being mowed that low on a regular basis. Spray MSMA and reel cut the SA will not stand a chance.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

+1 on what Topcat said. MSMA is a St. A killer, especially when temps are hot.

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Chemicals will work but maybe first try just taking an edge trimmer down to the dirt and creating an edge between your two lawns. If you run that line with your trimmer twice a week you should have no problems. A few runners will sneak by but you can see them easily and just pull them by hand.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I've seen many numerous St. Augustine lawns overtake bermuda ones. If you are low maintenance on your lawn and just cut it once a week (or less) and just get too busy to keep an eye on it, you will get invaded and the St. A will overtake. People who have never seen it may find it hard to believe but it happens all the time. If you stay on top of it then it's very manageable.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

wolfie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post as I just joined. My lovely neighbor decided to put St Augustine in her front yard last year and now obviously it is creeping into my bermuda.
> 
> ...


Not hard at all to kill St Aug. Mine dies all the time :lol:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Chemicals will work but maybe first try just taking an edge trimmer down to the dirt and creating an edge between your two lawns. If you run that line with your trimmer twice a week you should have no problems. A few runners will sneak by but you can see them easily and just pull them by hand.


+1 on this. Edging to slow a stoloniferous plant would be a good first step, and one that may end the problem for good.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

This is an edge I maintain between my two grasses. I've got a larger edge on the other side of the house where it transitions from backyard bermuda to front yard St. A. Never had to spray just edge it.


----------



## wolfie (May 20, 2018)

Wow you guys are on top of this! Great feedback. I will post a pic or two to show it. The other battle I have is some of that side of the yard is shady and hard to keep the Bermuda growing there.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

St Augustine loves high mowing heights,so if you cutting with a reel mower that alone should keep the St Augustine at Bay, imo


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> wolfie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Mine too!


----------

